# Towns Called Manchester



## decopete (Mar 24, 2009)

Project: *UnitedstatesofAManchester* a road trip to 40 towns called Manchester starting Manchester (One) UK and then 39 in the states. 

Please follow me on twitter @Road2Manchester as I am looking for contacts, places to see, things to do, famous friends, food, drink stories, local trends to see if the MANC' travels well.

Particular contact with the Town Halls as we intend to bring a message from Manchester UK to celebrate Pres Lincolns letters to manchester.

Blogspot up and running

many Thanks


Pete Johnson


----------

